# EW Space II - recommended settings for cinematic music?



## mdjohnson (Dec 18, 2018)

I'm pretty new to cinematic composing. I'm using Composers Cloud - are there some typical go-to Spaces II settings you guys use for cinematic orchestral music? I've seen it recommended to have short, medium, and long reverbs as a general starting place to apply to different instruments, but I don't know what's best for those. Any suggestions?


----------



## mdjohnson (Dec 18, 2018)

Sorry - didn't mean to post this under Newbie Questions. I'm going to repost in a more logical section. Thanks.


----------

